# Walnut Crotch Knife



## Woodman (Oct 28, 2013)

For this hidden tang knife I used black walnut crotch. The 1095 steel blade has a deep etching done by the blademaker. The 2x2x6" crotch block on top it typical of what I ship to gamecall makers and knifemakers. Sometimes I see a block that catches my eye and I'll get 2 knife handles out of it. This knife will be going for sale at an upcoming show.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/WalnutKnife001_zpsba99d40f.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## phinds (Oct 28, 2013)

Kevin, that's a really nice handle. I have a question about the pitting on the blade ... why did you have that done? It seems to me that if you ever use the knife to cut anything organic you're going to have a lot of extra work getting it clean again.


----------



## Woodman (Oct 28, 2013)

Paul, the etching is not as deep as it may appear. I had 3 other blades like this and I've had no complaints from the buyers. I didn't ask for this to be done, I received about 10 blades and 4 were like this in a trade for crotch maple and walnut.


----------

